# Kids!



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2016)

Born this morning, March 26, two beautiful kids-a girl (brown) and a boy (black).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2016)

:rollhappy:
Literally! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm visiting my daughter at her farm this week-just in time for the kidding ;-) Shaky WiFi, but there are benefits!


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2016)

Ahhh, the cuteness is too much!!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 26, 2016)

Cute kidlets!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2016)

Cute!


----------



## abax (Mar 26, 2016)

Nubians!!! My favorite breed of goat. I wonder what they'll do with the male about eight months from now
when he gets stinky and mean. A friend of mine in TN
names the males "Supper" to remind herself what to do
with the males before the meat is tainted. Hard to think
that when they're so cute and frisky when small.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2016)

so not what I was expecting - at least they eat everything put on their plate!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 27, 2016)

abax said:


> Nubians!!! My favorite breed of goat. I wonder what they'll do with the male about eight months from now
> when he gets stinky and mean. A friend of mine in TN
> names the males "Supper" to remind herself what to do
> with the males before the meat is tainted. Hard to think
> that when they're so cute and frisky when small.



Not her first go-around. But, yes, males are usually mean and stinky, lol. Right now, he's a little Sweetheart. If he shows potential, she will enter him in the Spring/Summer shows before selling him. Either way, he can't be kept on the farm.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 27, 2016)

The closest I'll get to Grandchildren. -With Rocco, the Maremma LGD. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 27, 2016)

Local news story last week - a proposed 9000 goat farm. Yes, 9000. Probably no longer cute in those numbers.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 27, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> Local news story last week - a proposed 9000 goat farm. Yes, 9000. Probably no longer cute in those numbers.



Wow! I can't even imagine what 9000 goats look like! lol!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Congrat's on the Grandkids!!


----------



## abax (Mar 28, 2016)

It's not what 9000 look like, but with Nubians it's how that
many SOUND like. My friend's Nubians are quite talkative
and friendly. She keeps one huge male and keeps him
locked away until breeding time. I've seen him once and
that was enough. I now understand why some ancient
cultures depict Satan as a big male goat.

The kids are growing so fast and so sweet looking.


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 28, 2016)

abax said:


> It's not what 9000 look like, but with Nubians it's how that
> many SOUND like. My friend's Nubians are quite talkative
> and friendly. She keeps one huge male and keeps him
> locked away until breeding time. I've seen him once and
> ...



There are enough really good local goat herds in her area that, luckily, she doesn't need to keep a male.

Chicks in 2 weeks! I love Spring! 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2016)

They are cute

I've heard that goats milk is better for you and especially for children who can handle it better, that and the yogurt. 

Cows come predictably to the feed trough to be milked; I'm trying to imagine corralling 9000 goats if for milking how they will organize that


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 28, 2016)

Goats are awesome! I raised goats when I was a youngster. I'm also a big fan of goats milk and cheese and kefir made from goats milk.


----------

